# (Natwest Tower) Tower 42 - Tower 43 London, UK



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Tower 42 is called tower because it has 42 stories right??? Thats what I have always thought but some a have see that it actually has 43 stories??? Is this true??? Why isn't it called Tower 43???


----------

